# Will an Aquaclear 20 be enough for a 20L?



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, more than enough which is always good. I would position it on the side of the aquarium.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Carlin said:


> I'm getting a 20L tank from a friend and already have an AC20 laying around. I mostly do plants and shrimps. Might have 2-3 oto's.
> 
> Will this be enough filtration? I should have an extra sponge filter I can throw in there as well. Where is the best placement for the AC20 and sponge filter?


Hi Carlin,

I use Aquaclear filters and love them. I like the GPH of the filter to be 7X - 10X the tank volume. I use the Aquaclear 20 (100 GPH) on a 10 gallon and it is a good combination. For a 20 gallon I would use at least an Aquaclear 30 with 150 GPH rating.

10 gallon; low tech; low light; no CO2; Aquaclear 20


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd do a 50 or a 70 on that tank.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a AC20 on a 7gal, which is close to yours, and find it works perfect.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

That filter is way too small. I have the 60P (around 17 gallons) and I'm using the aqua clear 50.


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I'll take what has been said here into consideration. 

@Seattle_Aquarius, what are the stem plants in your tank? Specifically the one of the left half?


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I have used two Aquaclear 30's filled with bio-media in addition to two Zoomed 501 canisters in a 20L in the past for a heavily planted tank. This put too much hardware in the tank, but had adequate flow when all filters worked properly. This tank has since been broken down. 
Currently, I use one Aquaclear 30 filled with sponge and pot scrubbers, in addition to a Fluval 304 filled with sponge and Purigen, and a separate air pump driven sponge filter. I house only CRS/TBs in this 20L tank.
I also have a 25-ish gallon low tech tank overstocked with cardinal tetras. I use an Aquaclear 110 on this tank. There is a basket under the outflow to decrease the force of the flow (which is too much without the basket).


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

Filters should be based off of bio load. For one shrimp have a very low bioload and second they dont like a lot of flow. An ac 20 and a sponge will be plenty with the bioload you are suggesting.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Carlin said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone! I'll take what has been said here into consideration.
> 
> @Seattle_Aquarius, what are the stem plants in your tank? Specifically the one of the left half?


Hi Carlin,

The stem plants on the left side are Limnophila sp. 'Wavy' and Pogostemon erectus.


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Carlin,
> 
> The stem plants on the left side are Limnophila sp. 'Wavy' and Pogostemon erectus.



The first planted tank I ever saw had p. erectus in it and I was absolutely fascinated. I was able to pick up a plug last week, but had to immediately left town and haven't had chance to plant it yet. I can't wait until I get back!


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I have AC70 on a 17g and it's just right, besides you can adjust the flow.


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of madness for 20 L .... AC20 is rated for 20 gallons..... 
If you only have shrimp should be more than enough...


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a reality check: Are people clear here that OP's probably got a 20 gallon *long *and not a 20 *liter* tank? Just making sure. And if it is a 20 liter than I apologize but he is from Houston and we Texans tend to be metrically challenged.

To OP, I had an AC 30 on a 20 long and it seemed like it was struggling. Replaced it with a canister. I agree with others that say to go with way more filter than the gallon rating suggests. Of course with less bioload there is obviously a difference. just me two cents.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

A nice feature of the AC is the 20 through 70 use the same impeller. One can MOD by changing impellers to effect flow. A smaller impeller can be used on a larger HOB to give you more filter media area with slower flow or if space is an issue a larger impeller on a smaller HOB will increase flow.

I talked to Hagen two years ago they do recommend only going up/down one size when doing this MOD. Somewhere on this site I posted thew email they sent on this.


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

DogFish said:


> A nice feature of the AC is the 20 through 70 use the same impeller. One can MOD by changing impellers to effect flow. A smaller impeller can be used on a larger HOB to give you more filter media area with slower flow or if space is an issue a larger impeller on a smaller HOB will increase flow.
> 
> I talked to Hagen two years ago they do recommend only going up/down one size when doing this MOD. Somewhere on this site I posted thew email they sent on this.


Useful info!


----------



## galunggong (Oct 25, 2013)

I would get a bigger one. I have AC20 running on my 5 gal and I think its just enough.


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

Depending on size, a sponge filter can easily filter a 20g.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

MrSlumpy said:


> Just a reality check: Are people clear here that OP's probably got a 20 gallon *long *and not a 20 *liter* tank? Just making sure. And if it is a 20 liter than I apologize but he is from Houston and we Texans tend to be metrically challenged.
> 
> To OP, I had an AC 30 on a 20 long and it seemed like it was struggling. Replaced it with a canister. I agree with others that say to go with way more filter than the gallon rating suggests. Of course with less bioload there is obviously a difference. just me two cents.


Good point. If the OP is referring to a 20 liter tank (which is basically a 5 gallon) then the AC20 is fine. If he's referring to a 20 long, then it's way too small.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

exv152 said:


> Good point. If the OP is referring to a 20 liter tank (which is basically a 5 gallon) then the AC20 is fine. If he's referring to a 20 long, then it's way too small.


I won't call it too small, but I would say its a good starter filter. The OP can upgrade later as needed.


----------

